
What’s next for Twilio and its unicorn brethren? - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/01/whats-next-for-twilio-and-its-unicorn-brethren/?ncid=rss
======
minimaxir
> The companies in the following chart are deliberately not labeled. We are
> looking at general market trends, not comparing companies.

What the hell? You _absolutely_ have to compare tech company performance
against each other, normalizing for scale and industry. The following chart
even has a blank X-axis for "Time," where the Time-Since-IPO is variable for
the 5 companies mentioned.

This method of deriving general trends as an explanation of IPO performance in
light of Twilio's 5 day performance follows the same logic as correlation-
implying-causation.

------
CPLX
TechCrunch often does an excellent job of reporting, for certain kinds of tech
stories. This kind of analysis isn't one of them.

